# internetbrowser hat keine verbindung aber im icq online !



## ThE_FreeZ (2. Februar 2009)

Hey Leutz 

Ich hab n problem...

Wenn ich Mozilla oder den I-net explorer öffne bekommt er keine verbindung obwohl ich im icq oder auch skype online bin ! Ich hab schon mehrere Programme drüberlaufen lassen, allerdings die finden alle nix! Ich habe auch schon Mozilla neu installiert aber das bringt auch nichts ..... ich weiß echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll 

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen !

Gruß FreeZ


----------



## Sgod (2. Februar 2009)

Das Problem hab ich bei meinen Eltern auch grad und suche noch nach ner Lösung...


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (2. Februar 2009)

Hey dann bin ich ja schonmal nicht alleine !!!

ich habe schon bei allen eigenschaften/einstellungen geschaut aber etwas gefunden hab ich noch nicht !


----------



## ForgottenRealm (2. Februar 2009)

Habt ihr mal nachgeschaut, ob ihr eventuell im Offlinemodus seit ? (Beim IE : Extras > Offlinebetrieb)


----------



## amdintel (2. Februar 2009)

wenn ich mich nicht irre nutzt nicht Syper einen anderen 
Port für Online als der Browser ?
geht denn das abrufen von Emals überhaupt ?
vielleicht zu viel geblockt mit der Friewall ?
wenn es DSL ist ?... mit DLS kenne ich mich nicht aus, kann aber sein dass das genau so ist ?
wenn in den DFÜ Internet Settings was verstellt ist,
´diese DNS Sachen  und IP Sachen ...  dann geht kein Browser mehr , oder vielleicht aus
versehen einen Porxy-Server  eingestellt den es nicht gibt ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Februar 2009)

Ich hab auch manchmal das Problem 
Da hilft nur ein reconect. Kein Plan woran das liegt...


----------



## amdintel (3. Februar 2009)

mal ne dumme Frage , ^^^^^^^
wie seit ihr denn alle Online , wenn es angeblich überhaupt nicht geht ?
oder sitzt ihr alle im Internet Kaffee , achja die haben ja um 00 uhr schon zu  ? 
sonst wenn es nur mit einem PC nicht geht ,aber mit dem anderem PC mal die gesamten Einstellungen vergleichen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> man ne dumme Frage , wie seit ihr denn alle Online , wenn es angeblich überhaupt nicht geht ?
> oder sitzt ihr alle im Internet Kaffee , achja die haben ja um 00 uhr schon zu  ?




Es geht ja, ich hab nur manchmal den Fehler, was ich aber auf die shice Vodafone Software schiebe ...

Wenn die Software abstürzt ist die Verbindung am stabilsten


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (3. Februar 2009)

@amdintel
e-mails abrufen geht nicht die firewall hab ich auch schon mal ausgeschaltet ! bringt alles nichts ! 
ist eine DFÜ verbindung aber die hab ich auch schon mal neu eingerichtet !

@D!str(+)yer
was meinst du mit reconect ?


----------



## amdintel (3. Februar 2009)

was fürne Vodafone Software ? UTMS ? oder DSL ,
DSL kann man sicherlich auch so mit Bord Mitteln einrichten und 
die Bord Mittel von Windows sind meist besser und zuverlässiger


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (3. Februar 2009)

nee ich sitze am PC von meiner mum ! 
die einstellungen hab ich schon alle verglichen ist aber nichts zu erkennen !


----------



## amdintel (3. Februar 2009)

ThE_FreeZ schrieb:


> @amdintel
> e-mails abrufen geht nicht die firewall hab ich auch schon mal ausgeschaltet ! bringt alles nichts !
> ist eine DFÜ verbindung aber die hab ich auch schon mal neu eingerichtet !
> 
> ...



aha , da bestimmt was verstellt ? irgendwo wo noch einen 2. Rechner mit dem es klappt. ?
oder wie biste sonst online ?
da dann  die Einstellungen vergleichen , mit dem PC wo es nicht mehr geht,
ist das einfachste .-


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Februar 2009)

ThE_FreeZ schrieb:


> @amdintel
> e-mails abrufen geht nicht die firewall hab ich auch schon mal ausgeschaltet ! bringt alles nichts !
> ist eine DFÜ verbindung aber die hab ich auch schon mal neu eingerichtet !
> 
> ...



Ich brauche ne Software um online zu gehen. da muss ich einmal die Verbindung trennen und neu aufbauen 



amdintel schrieb:


> was fürne Vodafone Software ? UTMS ? oder DSL ,
> DSL kann man sicherlich auch so mit Bord Mitteln einrichten und
> die Bord Mittel von Windows sind meist besser und zuverlässiger



Ich hab nen Vodafone UMTS Vertrag, hier gibts kein DSL 



amdintel schrieb:


> aha , da bestimmt was verstellt ? irgendwo wo noch einen 2. Rechner mit dem es klappt. ?
> oder wie biste sonst online ?
> da dann  die Einstellungen vergleichen , mit dem PC wo es nicht mehr geht,
> ist das einfachste .-



Am Rechner, LAN-Rechner und Notebook das gleiche. Das kommt und geht wie es will -.-

Wie gesagt, ich schiebs auf die shice software, so was schlecht programmiertes hab ich noch nicht gesehen


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (3. Februar 2009)

@D!str(+)yer
was is das denn für eine Software ? hast du vielleicht ein link oder so wo man die runterladen kann ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Februar 2009)

Die Software heißt "Vodafon Mobil Connect", aber ich glaube nicht das du damit was anfangen kannst, weil nur für Vodafone UMTS Verbindungen ist...


----------



## amdintel (3. Februar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Die Software heißt "Vodafon Mobil Connect", aber ich glaube nicht das du damit was anfangen kannst, weil nur für Vodafone UMTS Verbindungen ist...



wenn es bei dem anderen Rechnern auch nicht geht,
 (würde ich da erst gar nicht anfangen rum zu fummlen , Hotline anrufen) ???
ist es vermutlich was anders als du denkst,
entweder hat UTMS  ne Störung ,  oder das Stick ist nicht ganz in Ordnung, 
, wenn du an den anderen Rechnern nichts
verändert hast, seit dem letzten online .
ist doch eine einfache Schlussfolgerung


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (3. Februar 2009)

@amdintel

nee ich bin ja am rechner von meiner mum und da funkt ja alles ich hab jetz auch alle einstellungen verglichen und es ist alles gleich ! 

ich muss irgendetwas drauf haben das meine browser blockt ! aber ich weiß nicht was !


----------



## amdintel (3. Februar 2009)

da musste mal in dich kehren und mal genau überlegen,
was du am PC verändert hast oder installiert hast, von dem Tag an, wo es noch ging , hat die ma auch UTMS oder geht die über KAbel rein, das währe dann der unterschied


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (3. Februar 2009)

@amdintel

das komische ist ich habe spyware doctor runtergeschmissen und seitdem geht es nicht mehr !


----------



## amdintel (3. Februar 2009)

vielleicht hat der was kaputt gemacht? beim de. installieren ? 
ich hatte den auch mal drauf und genau so schnell wieder runter geschmissen, das Tool Spy.Doktor kam mir nicht sonderlich seriös vor , ich machen immer System Backups von System, da war das kein Problem ,
vielleicht kanste mit der System Wiederherstellung was  machen ? Also den Tag vor der Installation zurück setzten .

PS: Seitdem ich Vista habe , sind solche Tools wie Spy.Doktor  und co überflüssig,
immer schön die MS Updates installieren .


----------



## nfsgame (3. Februar 2009)

Ich hab das problem auch gehabt, als ich den PC in Ruhezustand geschickt hatte und dann wieder gestartet hab.
Geholfen hat nen BIOS Update.


----------



## amdintel (3. Februar 2009)

Erkennung von USB Geräten hat nichts damit zu tun,
mal richtig lesen !
bei ihm geht aber Syper was heißt das es läuft,
und nur aus irgendwelchen Gründen der Web. und Emal Zugang geblockt wird, das ist was völlig anderes , 
 bei ihm funktioniert nicht die Anbindung zwischen Browser und Emal Programm zu Windows,    Syper  benutzt einen anderen Port, als der Web. Browser und das Emal Programm . 
Kann auch sein... das bei ihm irgend ein Dienst der dafür wichtig ist,
 in Windows de.aktiviert wurde ? wie ich schon sagte wen man einen anderen PC noch hat,
bei dem alles geht die Einstellungen vergleichen , ist das einfachste als rum zu raten.


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (3. Februar 2009)

@amdintel
eine systemherstellung kann ich nicht machen da ich die ganze zeit vierenscanner drüberlaufen lassen hab und eine wiederherstellung irgendwie nicht möglich ist !

@nfsgame
hmm ein BIOS update wird schwer werden ... wie mach ich das denn hab noch nie eins machen müssen !


----------



## amdintel (3. Februar 2009)

scheinbar ist   dein Windows irgendwie vergurkt ?,
das kann man mit einem  Bios update auch nicht wieder richten ,
 das ist Quatsch mit dem Bios update, es hat ja vorher funktioniert,
was hat das Bios Update damit zu tun,
das der Browser nicht mehr geht aber Syper funzelt,
und ein Bios update ist auch nicht ganz risikolos.
kannst ja mal an- testen, einfach ein Neues Benutzter Konto erstellen und 
von da aus mal ausprobieren ob es wieder geht ?


----------



## nfsgame (3. Februar 2009)

Ich schreibs ja weil geholfen hat. Jedenfalls bei mir.

Kein Grund mich hier gleich zu anzuschnauzen!


----------



## amdintel (3. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich schreibs ja weil geholfen hat. Jedenfalls bei mir.
> 
> Kein Grund mich hier gleich zu anzuschnauzen!



das ist ja auch bei dir was anderes gewesen, 
wenn USB Geräte nicht immer erkannt werden vom OS, Stanby Problem und co.
Probleme bei  Erkennung von USB Geräten, 
Bios update, Treiber Updates, macht man in diesen Fällen.
Aber hier ist es wohl doch ganz  anders,  das Stick geht ja bei Syper,
nur der Browser nicht zum 3 x und das hat in dem Fall nichts mit USB Problemen zu tun ,
sondern mit dem OS ggf auch Treiber Sachen von Stick ?


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (3. Februar 2009)

@amdintel
ich bah schon ein neues profil eingerichtet aber das klappt genau so wenig ! 

aber das kann doch eigentlich nur eine blöde einstellung sein !
ich drehe bald am rad wenn das nicht bald klappt !!!
übrigens online zoggen geht auch ! immerhin eine sache die mir geblieben ist !


----------



## amdintel (3. Februar 2009)

ThE_FreeZ schrieb:


> @amdintel
> aber das kann doch eigentlich nur eine blöde einstellung sein !
> ich drehe bald am rad wenn das nicht bald klappt !!!
> übrigens online zoggen geht auch ! immerhin eine sache die mir geblieben ist !



das habe ich ja gesagt, das vielleicht in den Netz Einstellung was verändert ist, 
dieser Stick, also diese UTMS Teil  hat doch einen Treiber und eine Software,
das würde ich mal komplett de.installieren und wieder Neu installieren ; 
vielleicht hilft das ? es kann ja sein, das diese dolle AntiSpy Doc. irgendwas gelöscht hat,
oder irgendwelche wichtigen Reg. Einträge gelöscht hat ?


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (3. Februar 2009)

@amdintel
ich hab doch garnix mit nem stick ! ich hab ne ganz normale DSL-Verbindung !


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (3. Februar 2009)

ThE_FreeZ schrieb:


> @amdintel
> ich hab doch garnix mit nem stick ! ich hab ne ganz normale DSL-Verbindung !



also DSL/DFÜ-Verbindung !


----------



## amdintel (3. Februar 2009)

du machst ja hier keine klaren angaben !
zu der HW und zun OS und zum Internet Zugang .

und eine   DSL/DFÜ-Verbindung  gibt es nicht !
DSL ist nichts anderes als eine Netzwerk Anbindung z,b, zum Router/Modem und da wird es dann kompliziert, 
und für so was gibt es dann Hotlines die man anrufen kann.


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (4. Februar 2009)

sry is eine breitbandverbindung pppoe !

wenn du mir sagst was mit HW und OS gemeint ist  dann kann ich da mal nachforschen  ? 
und was meinst du genau mit internet zugang ?


----------



## amdintel (4. Februar 2009)

das dir bislang noch keiner richtig weiter helfen konnte,
liegt daran,  das du keine angaben gemacht hast:

OS = Betriebssystem
HW = Router/Modem/Lan, Netzw. Karte 
Internet Zugang = Analog/ISDN/UTMS/DSL Provider (wie das ganze angeschlossen, 
mehrere PCs am Router oder nur einen usw... )
verwende Software vom Provider, 
also stell am besten deine Frage noch ein mal !


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (4. Februar 2009)

das ganze läuft über nen DSL-Modem und ist dsl 4000 (Alice) 
Betriebssystem ist XP Pro 
es sind zwei rechner am router angeschlossen aber was mir auch komisch vorkommt ... man muss mich jedes mal einwählen wenn ich ins net will ! 

beim zweiten rechner läuft alles wunderbar nur bei mir hackt es .... ich kann ganz normal (mit einwählen) eine verbindung aufbauen und ins icq oder skype. Nur wenn ich nen browser öffne sagt er seite konnte nicht geladen werden bzw (mozilla zitat) "Die Verbindung zum Server wurde zurückgesetzt, während die Seite geladen wurde.Die Netzwerkverbindung wurde während des Verbindungsaufbaus unterbrochen. Bitte versuchen Sie es nochmals."
ich kann auch ganz normal meine onlinespiele spielen aber die browser funtionieren nicht !

ich hab mal noch einen link mit nem bild 
http://www.bildesel.de/show-13591-9HP8R.html

ich hoffe jetz kann man etwas mehr damit anfangen !


----------



## Kadauz (4. Februar 2009)

Hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, deswegen weiß ich nicht, ob mein Lösungsvorschlag schon gegeben wurde.

Ich denke, dass das Routing zum DNS Server nicht funktioniert. Richtig eingestellt?
Um das zu überprüfen, geb einfach mal "193.99.144.80" in den Browser ein (ohne ").
Dann müsstest du bei heise.de rauskommen. Wenn das funktioniert musst den DNS in die Netzwerkkonfiguration eintragen. Ist die IP Adresse vom Gateway. Wenns daran nicht liegt, isses irgendwas anderes.^^


----------



## CrazyBanana (4. Februar 2009)

dieses Problem kenn ich irgenwo her
da hilft eigentlich nur modem neu einschalten.
oder wenn du einen wlan router hast tausch den mal(wenn garantie)
hab ich auch gemacht seitdem funktioniert es. 

lg


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (4. Februar 2009)

ich hab grad gesehen bei meiner mum start->ausführen->cmd->ipconfig/all  steht unter Windows IP-Konfiguration: DNS-Suffixsuchliste........ localdomain 

muss das bei mir auch so sein weil bei mir steht das nicht ! und wenn ja wie stelle ich das ein ?

oder eine andere sache ...gibt es eine möglichkeit alle netzwerkkonfigurationen wieder auf den standard zurückzustellen ?

@CrazyBanana
ich glaube nicht das das klappt weil bei meiner mum funktioniert ja auch alles einwandfrei !

ich hab heute nochetwas komisches bemerkt ....... bei dem DSL-Modem 
(4 ports) kann ich mich nur bei einem port einwählen und meine mum auch (sind zwei unterschiedliche) eigentlich sollte ich mich doch bei allen einwählen können oder ???


----------



## Kadauz (6. Februar 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass das Routing zum DNS Server nicht funktioniert. Richtig eingestellt?
> Um das zu überprüfen, geb einfach mal "193.99.144.80" in den Browser ein (ohne ").



Hast du das jetzt schonmal probiert oder nicht? Wie soll man dir denn helfen, wenn du nicht mitmachst?

Ich bin mir fast sicher dass es ein DNS Problem ist. Wenn du direkt ohne Router dazwischen online gehst, musst du den eintragen. Die IP Adresse vom DNS Server bekommst von deinem Provider.


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (6. Februar 2009)

@ Kadauz
ja das das mit dem browser was du mir geraten hast hab ich schon ausprobiert ! 

das mit dem DNS probiere ich jetz aus ! wenn ich das hin bekomme !


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (7. Februar 2009)

also das mit dem DNS hat auch nicht geklappt !

meint ihr das könnte klappen wenn ich die netzwerk einstellung auf den stansard zurücksetze ???


----------



## Kadauz (7. Februar 2009)

Ja hast du dann die Heise.de Homepage gesehen?


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (7. Februar 2009)

nee die hab ich nicht gesehen ! hat nicht geklappt !


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Februar 2009)

ThE_FreeZ schrieb:


> nee die hab ich nicht gesehen ! hat nicht geklappt !


Ok,ich glaube hier muß erstmal ein wenig licht ins dunkel gebracht werden.So wie du deinen aufbau beschrieben hast,geht es definitiv nicht.Es können sich keine 2 pc`s mit einem modem "einwählen"!
1. Wie ist also dein aufbau deines lan`s mit internetverbindung?Hast du 
TAE-Dose (telefondose)->modem->router->pc oder
TAE-dose->router->pc?
2. Wie gehst du online?Mußt du dich erst einwählen (dann kann nur 1 pc gleichzeitig ins netz) oder ist internet nach dem hochfahren einfach da (dann macht das einwählen der router und es können alle pc`s im netzwerk gleichzeitig ins internet bei geteilter bandbreite)?
3. Wieviele pc`s müssen überhaupt mit deinem dsl-modem versorgt werden? (sprich,hat deine mutter ihren eigenen anschluß)
4. Was für einen virenscanner hast du eigentlich? (avk hat bei mir schonmal das selbe problem verursacht.Ich bin dann einfach per proxy ins inet gegangen)


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (8. Februar 2009)

@TurricanVeteran
TAE-Dose -> ein teil wo das telefon dran ist und 4 ports für PCs
(Alice) -> es sind zwei rechner angeschlossen manchmal auch drei (Lapi)

ich muss mich einwählen um eine verbindung zu erstellen.

als virenscanner hab ich AVG


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Februar 2009)

ThE_FreeZ schrieb:


> @TurricanVeteran
> TAE-Dose -> ein teil wo das telefon dran ist und 4 ports für PCs
> (Alice) -> es sind zwei rechner angeschlossen manchmal auch drei (Lapi)
> 
> ...


An der TAE-dose sind keine ports für pc.Die sind am router.Da euch aber alice bestimmt komplett versorgt (telefon+inet),gehe ich mal davon aus,das ihr über voice over ip telefoniert.(dafür spricht auch,das das telefon mit am router hängt)
Das du dich einwählen mußt verstehe ich aber nicht.Probiere bitte einmal etwas aus.Schalte alle pc`s im netzwerk aus.Dann fahre nur deinen hoch und wähle dich ins internet ein.Poste bitte anschließend,ob du nun surfen kannst oder nicht.


----------



## Kadauz (8. Februar 2009)

Ich verstehs irgendwie überhaupt nicht. Nach deiner Beschreibung ist das das "Teil wo das Telefon dranhängt und 4 Ports" ein Router. Und warum zur Hölle musst du dich dann einwählen??? Das macht doch der Router für dich! Du hast ihn dann als Gateway, der den Traffic der nicht ins interne Netz geht nach außen routet.


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (9. Februar 2009)

@TurricanVeteran
nein TAE-Dose und danach ein teil wo das tel und die ports dran sind !

das mit dem ausschalten von den anderen rechnern hat bnicht geklappt ! 
ich konnte aber auch vor dem problem mit allen gleichzeitig ins net und surfen !

@Kadauz
das mit dem einwählen verstehe ich auch nicht !!! aber das geht nicht anders !


----------



## hallihalli92 (9. Februar 2009)

Hatte gestern ein ähnliches Problem: Firefox und ICQ gingen, jedoch konnte ich nicht Teamspeak2 benutzen oder Herr der Ringe Online spielen. Dann hat mein Bruder irgendeine Verbindung bei dem Router aktiviert und siehe da es ging wieder.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Februar 2009)

ThE_FreeZ schrieb:


> @TurricanVeteran
> nein TAE-Dose und danach ein teil wo das tel und die ports dran sind !
> 
> das mit dem ausschalten von den anderen rechnern hat bnicht geklappt !
> ich konnte aber auch vor dem problem mit allen gleichzeitig ins net und surfen !


Ok.Ich schließe aus deiner aussage,das das problem dann wohl bei deinem pc bzw. dessen verbindung zum router (oder was auch immer das ist) liegt. 
Deshalb,hast du eine firewall installiert? Kannst du eigentlich auf die anderen pc`s im netzwerk zugreifen?(sollte der zugriff überhaupt aktiviert sein) Kannst du icq denn auch benutzen?(nicht das es nur online anzeigt aber weder was raus noch rein geht)


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. Februar 2009)

Ich frage mal so am Rande, habe es beim Überfliegen der Beiträge nicht entdeckt:

Ihr benutzt Zonealarm? Die Firewall ist bei der Rechteverteilung von Programmen manchmal sehr eigen. Portweiterleitung wäre auch ein Stichwort.


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (10. Februar 2009)

im icq/skype kann ich ganz normal online gehen und mit anderen leuten schreiben ! 

ich kann ja auch onlinespiele spielen !

eine firewall hab ich (Ashampoo) aber dier hab ich auch schon mal ausgeschaltet und es ging nicht !

also ich denk eigentlich nicht das am router oder sonstiger hardware liegt ... ich denk das es irgendeine einstellung ist ....... das problem hatte ich ja erst nachdem ich spyware doctot deinstalliert hab ! ich kann aber auch keine systemwiederherstellung machen ! 

die einstellungen von den rechnern hab ich auch schon verglichen aber da ist mit nichts aufgefallen ! es sei denn es ist eine tiefgründige einstellung die man durch irgendwelche befehle bei "start->ausführen" eingeben muss... aber da hab ich keine ahnung


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Februar 2009)

ThE_FreeZ schrieb:


> im icq/skype kann ich ganz normal online gehen und mit anderen leuten schreiben !
> 
> ich kann ja auch onlinespiele spielen !


Hattest du das schon mal erwähnt?  Das hätte mir viel fragerei erspart...naja,egal.



> eine firewall hab ich (Ashampoo) aber dier hab ich auch schon mal ausgeschaltet und es ging nicht !


Ausschalten bringt da nix.Kannst du da manuell programme frei geben/zu lassen?Wenn ja dann bitte mal die einstellungen der firewall überprüfen.Wenn das nix auffälliges ergibt,dann deinstalliere sie bitte.Anschließend kannst du nochmal probieren,ob du einen zugriff auf das internet hast.


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (10. Februar 2009)

ja hatte ich.... das ich im icq online gehen kann steht auch im thema 

ich hab auch schon die firewall deinstalliert aber das bringt auch nichts !


----------



## Kadauz (10. Februar 2009)

Setzt Win frisch auf.^^ Was anderer fällt mir jetzt auch nicht mehr ein.


----------



## klefreak (10. Februar 2009)

.. hab hier nicht alles gelesen aber: habt ihr bei den interneteinstellungen den PROXY ausgeschaltet ??

--> Firefox: EXTRAS/Einstellungen/erweitert/netzwerk -->einstellungen --> kein PROXY (nicht automatisch!!

-_> IE --> extras /internetoptionen/ verbindungen/ lan einstellugnen --> alle hackerln weg

ps: eventuell könntest du mit ner Testversion von Tune up deine internetverbindung optimieren lassen, das hat bei mir geholfen als mein XP  keine updates mehr laden wollte obwohl ihc im netz war

mfg Klemens


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (10. Februar 2009)

@klefreak
nee ich verwende keinen proxi ! 

mit tunes up hab ich auch schon alles optimiert ! aber das bringt auch nix

würde es etwas bringen wenn ich meine windowsnetzwerkeinstellungen auf den standard zurücksetzen würde ? ( wär die letzte lösung ohne das windows runter zu schmeißen !)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Februar 2009)

ThE_FreeZ schrieb:


> würde es etwas bringen wenn ich meine windowsnetzwerkeinstellungen auf den standard zurücksetzen würde ? ( wär die letzte lösung ohne das windows runter zu schmeißen !)


Was hast du denn da geändert?
Edit:
Als letzte möglichkeit würde ich es mal mit einem proxy versuchen (einstellmöglichkeit siehe klefreak).Dort gibst du einfach unter "http proxy" die proxy-ip an und unter "port" eine 80.Anschließend noch ein hackchen bei "für alle protokolle diesen proxy server verwenden" setzen und bestätigen.Eine liste von proxy`s findest du  hier


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (10. Februar 2009)

@TurricanVeteran
weißt du die proxi-ip von deutschland ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Februar 2009)

ThE_FreeZ schrieb:


> @TurricanVeteran
> weißt du die proxi-ip von deutschland ?


Das ist egal,welchen proxy du nimmst.Ein proxy ist nur eine art "zwischencomputer" über den dein datenstrom gelenkt wird.Sowas wird meistens benutzt,um anonym im netz zu surfen.Da gibt es aber auch wieder mehrere arten von proxy`s,was jetzt aber zu weit führt.Du sollst das ja nur zu testzwecken mal einrichten.


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (10. Februar 2009)

also das mit dem proxy funktioniert auch nicht !!!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Februar 2009)

ThE_FreeZ schrieb:


> also das mit dem proxy funktioniert auch nicht !!!


Hmmm...dann kannst du nur noch firefox deinstallieren und danach wieder neu installieren.Wenn das keinen erfolg bringt,dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (12. Februar 2009)

ich hab firefox neu installiert aber das klappt auch nicht !!!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Februar 2009)

ThE_FreeZ schrieb:


> ich hab firefox neu installiert aber das klappt auch nicht !!!


Tja,mir sind nun die ideen ausgegeangen.Aber schaue mal in diesen thread .Der letzte post könnte von interesse sein.
Hat der 2te pc im netzwerk eigentlich das selbe bs wie deiner? (sorry für die frage,solltest du das schonmal erwähnt haben,aber ich verliere langsam den überblick) Wenn ja,dann sichere deine dateien in diesem verzeichnis (c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc) und ersetze sie duch die vom 2ten pc.


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (13. Februar 2009)

hab ich eben auch ausprobiert aber ads funktioniert auch nicht !


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Februar 2009)

ThE_FreeZ schrieb:


> hab ich eben auch ausprobiert aber ads funktioniert auch nicht !


Dann bleibt nur noch alles neu zu installieren...


----------



## ThE_FreeZ (22. Februar 2009)

hey bin jetz endlich wieder am eigenen PC im web online .....

ich hab einfach alles neu installiert ! hatte ja so wie es aussah keine andere wahl ! 

danke an alle für die hilfe


----------

